# كيفية البدء في عمل برنامج صيانة وقائي:how to start a pm program



## رمزة الزبير (7 يوليو 2013)

[font=&quot]كيفية البدء في عمل برنامج صيانة وقائي:[/font][font=&quot]how to start a pm program[/font][font=&quot][/font]

*[font=&quot]أولاً:إعداد البيانات وسجلات المعدات:[/font]*
[font=&quot]إعداد سجلات المعدات والبيانات الخاصة بها هي القاعدة الأساسية لبناء برنامج صيانة وقائي جيد... وبشكل عام فإن هذه السجلات والمعلومات تحتوي على الآتي:[/font]
[font=&quot]1. [/font][font=&quot]البيانات والمعلومات الفنية والإقتصادية الأصلية والتي تتعلق بالمعدات وتركيبها والمواقع الخاصة بها.[/font][font=&quot][/font]
[font=&quot]2. [/font][font=&quot]البيانات الخاصة بالتغيرات الفنية والتي تمت على المعدة بعد شرائها والتكلفة الخاصة بها مثل الإصلاحات وإعادة التشغيل وتغير المواقع.[/font][font=&quot][/font]
[font=&quot]وعلى ذلك فإن من الضروري أن يكون لكل معدة السجل الخاص بها والرقم الخاص بها [/font][font=&quot]equipment number & histry data[/font][font=&quot] وكذلك يجب أن يتوفر لكل معدة البيانات الخاصة بـــــــ:[/font]
[font=&quot]_ [/font][font=&quot]الكتالوجات والكتيبات [/font][font=&quot]catalogs[/font]
[font=&quot]_ [/font][font=&quot]الرسومات الهندسية [/font][font=&quot]drawings[/font]
[font=&quot]_ [/font][font=&quot]تعليمات التشغيل [/font][font=&quot]instruction manuals[/font]
[font=&quot]_ [/font][font=&quot]مستندات الشراء [/font][font=&quot]purchase documents[/font]
[font=&quot]_ [/font][font=&quot]قائمة قطع الغيار [/font][font=&quot]list of spare parts[/font][font=&quot][/font]
[font=&quot]_ [/font][font=&quot]طلبات الصيانة [/font][font=&quot]repair order[/font]
[font=&quot]ولذلك فإنه من الأهمية أن يكون هناك نظام ترقيم معدات جيد يمكن من خلاله التعرف على المعدات المختلفة داخل المنظمة الصناعية.[/font]


----------



## رمزة الزبير (7 يوليو 2013)

[font=&quot]ثانياً:فحص وتفتيش المعدات [/font][font=&quot]inspection[/font][font=&quot][/font]
[font=&quot]يعتبر الفحص والتفتيش المنتظم للآلات والمعدات هو الجزء الهام الرئيسي من برنامج الصيانة الوقائية وهو الذي يميز الصيانة الوقائية عن الصيانة العلاجية.[/font]
[font=&quot]والهدف من الفحص والتفتيش الدوري هو التعرف على حالة الماكينة وبالتالي يمكن عمل الضبط والإصلاح اللازم في الوقت المناسب قبل حدوث الأعطال وبالتالي تجنب تدهور المعدات. [/font]


----------

